# The new matte finishes



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm considering a upgrade to the 2016 Infinito CV and I see that it has a matte finish this time...
does anyone have any experience with this new frame finish? I imagine it looks great, but what about clensibility??....how easy is it to clean? Can it pick up permanent stains more readily than the previous glossy clear coats?

please tell me your actual experiences thus far.

thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have 3 matte bikes. One is over raw carbon and graphics and two are over paint. One is white paint and the other is dark grey. I don't have any problems with any of them being hard to clean. The white one is... white, so yeah it shows more but that's fine. I'm a fan of cleaning after every ride or so with just a cloth and a spray. I do an actual wash very infrequently, don't need it. As for spray, I personally use the WD-40 Bike foaming bike wash. It's the same thing as Seventh Generation glass cleaner though or any dye free biodegradable glass cleaner.

I prefer matte to glossy for sure, no complaints.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Cool...thanks...sounds like just a bit more maintenance, but worth it....


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

My 2015 Infinito CV is matte black and I haven't had any trouble keeping it clean.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Not sure who makes it, but there are Matte finish cleaning products out now. Don't know what the difference is between other cleaners but saw it on one of the big online retailers.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

You don't want to use anything that has any kind of polish, silicone, or wax in it on a Matte finish, as it will ultimately ruin the satin sheen. The 'matte' will begin to look uneven, and splotchy. Once that happens it really can't be undo sans a respray.

Pedros and other make cleaners designed specifically for matte finishes. 

I have two matte finish bikes. They rarely get dirty enough to warrant anything more than a wipe down with a damp cloth, so I don't worry too much about it.


----------

